# Add Bookmark Link HTML code



## andrew.lvp

Hi guys, I been searching all over the net for a code to make a link ask to bookmark my page. Problem is the ones I've tried are only working for IE.
So any good code where I can just make a normal link like that for firefox too?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KoosHopeloos

@ andrew.lvp: take a look at these 3 links, it seems that there isn't a way to do this except crtl-d (FF) or crtl-t (Opera)...

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3


----------



## kaposidd

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex9/addbook.htm

I believe this will help you.


----------

